
Disney severs ties with YouTube star PewDiePie over antisemitic videos - alphonsegaston
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/feb/13/pewdiepie-youtube-star-disney-antisemitic-videos
======
seycombi
ongoing discussion @
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13642113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13642113)

------
throwaway420
I honestly don't think he hates anybody but the 10-15 year old audience he has
to continue to pander to for years and years on end.

